# Schrift Subway to Sally



## Super_Skunk (24. November 2001)

Hi Leutz weiss nciht woch das posten soll und hoffe hier kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen suche die Schrift von Subway to Sally http://www.subwaytosally.de würd mich freuen wenn mir jemadn mit der Schriftart weiterhelfen könnte
MfG
Super_Skunk


----------



## Shiivva (24. November 2001)

meinst Du die im Logo oben links "Subway to Sally"?


----------



## lexi (24. November 2001)

ich würde sagen, das ist times new roman oder ähnliches und dann bissl rumgebastelt..


----------



## Super_Skunk (25. November 2001)

*Schrift*

@Shiivva jo die schrift im Subway to Sally Logo meine ich


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. November 2001)

*Logos sind halt Logos*

Also,

ich denke das STS-Logo ist auf jeden Fall extra designed worden und nicht einfach aus Buchstaben einer Schriftart zusammengetippt.
Als Ausgansmaterial ist sicher eine Antiqua-Schriftart (wie zum Bleistift die "Times" oder so) genommen worden.
Die Buchstaben wurden dann von einem Grafiker (Was ist bloß ein Gra?  )  künstlerisch verfremdet. Somit kannst Du ein Logo nicht so ohne Weiteres Nachmachen - und das ist auch so beabsichtigt. Denn das Logo ist ja das Markenzeichen und soll individuell und einzigartig sein.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (27. November 2001)

*Ausnahmen*

Also,

mir ist da noch eingefallen, dass manche Unternehmen tatsächlich eine Markenschrift haben. So gibt es z. B. eine Schriftart namens RENAULT, die von der Gleichnamigen Automarke für alle Prospekte und auch für den Markennamen selbst Verwendung findet. Für die einzelnen Typen, z. B. Clio, Kangoo oder so gibt's dann aber wieder extra Logos.
Ford hat mit seinem FordFocus seinerzeit sogar schlicht nur die Frutiger in den Schriftschnitten Mager und Halbfett verwendet.

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.

Der SVBWAY-Schriftzug ist aber trotzem ein Logo und keine Schriftart. :%


----------



## Super_Skunk (27. November 2001)

*Schrift*

Danke Leutz für die antworten hmm naja das mit dem logo dacht ich mir schon ich suche halt ne schrift in der art wo ich net mehr allzuviel machen muss dran


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. November 2001)

*nicht verzagen*

Ach was,

nicht traurig sein. Nachbauen kannste das Logo ja immer noch. Außerdem, falls Du ganz fleißig bist, kannst Du Dir Deine Wunschschrift auch selber malen und in eine Computer-Schriftart umwandeln lassen. Das gibt's schon seit geraumer Zeit. Und es funktioniert sogar mit Handschriftproben - dufte für die Weihnachtsgrüße an Omi, die Du dann faul auffem Computer Tippen kannst, statt mit dem Füller zu klecksen.
Solche Software gab's schon zu Zeiten von Windows 3.11. Ob's für Windows-Betriebssyteme vergleichbares gibt, könntest Du ja mal recherchieren ...


----------



## Super_Skunk (28. November 2001)

*Schrifz*

Das mit der schrift kenn ich schon natürlich gibts ja von zig anbietern zB. DataBecker schrott. 
Hmm und zum sleber basteln bin ich viel zu faul gäähn


----------



## julakali (20. Februar 2002)

*will nochmal was dazu sagen...*

... Subway to Sally ist mega cool


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2002)

offtopic spamer

uups, jetzt bin ichs´s auch!*lol*


----------

